# Happy Labor Day to all in the United States



## drmike (Sep 2, 2013)

Today is a holiday in the United States (for all our international viewers).  It is Labor Day.

It is identical to Labour Day celebrated in other countries on May 1st.

Labor Day has been celebrated on the first Monday in September since the late 1880's.  May 1st in the United States is a date of workers rights horror as it is a day of remembrance of the Haymarket massacre in Chicago.   A workers protest there lead to an explosion of dynamite and subsequent mass shooting by police.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Sep 2, 2013)

Unfortunately, this is the hosting industry. The internet doesn't stop for today, neither do I.


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 2, 2013)

This holiday always sucked when I was little. Always marked the start of the school year, and almost always ended up being my birthday being the first day of school (birthday is the 3rd). Nice when it lines up though


----------



## Cloudrck (Sep 2, 2013)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> Unfortunately, this is the hosting industry. The internet doesn't stop for today, neither do I.


#Dedication


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Sep 2, 2013)

Cloudrck said:


> #Dedication


Funny thing is I've actually received an above-average amount of new orders today. A lot would have been lost if I decided Labor Day played a role in the work I did.


----------



## drmike (Sep 2, 2013)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> Funny thing is I've actually received an above-average amount of new orders today. A lot would have been lost if I decided Labor Day played a role in the work I did.


The three day plus weekends such a holiday sets up creates often a business decrease.   Always good to see someone in this industry bucking that trend.

Running some active promos or other explanation for the uptick @fizzyjoe908?


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Sep 2, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> The three day plus weekends such a holiday sets up creates often a business decrease.   Always good to see someone in this industry bucking that trend.
> 
> Running some active promos or other explanation for the uptick @fizzyjoe908?



Nope. Just me being good at what I do.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 2, 2013)

On American holidays is when I typically miss working a 'normal' job.

Oh sweet, it's a government Holiday. I'll enjoy this random day off to sit around my house!


----------



## drmike (Sep 2, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Oh sweet, it's a government Holiday. I'll enjoy this random day off to sit around my house!


That's when I use to do the laundry, dishes and general house up keep.

Then come evening, it was out to a foreign national restaurant --- Indian food in recent times, Chinese in years prior.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 2, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> That's when I use to do the laundry, dishes and general house up keep.
> 
> Then come evening, it was out to a foreign national restaurant --- Indian food in recent times, Chinese in years prior.


Many days I would have gone hungry if it weren't for foreign owned restaurants staying open!


----------



## Jade (Sep 2, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> This holiday always sucked when I was little. Always marked the start of the school year, and almost always ended up being my birthday being the first day of school (birthday is the 3rd). Nice when it lines up though


Well happy early birthday! 

Happy Labor day everyone!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 2, 2013)

Wrong holiday, but still relevant enough for a chuckle:


----------



## shovenose (Sep 2, 2013)

Been uncannily quite over here this Labor day except for some spammer.


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 2, 2013)

We get Labor day on a different date here.


----------



## drmike (Sep 2, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Wrong holiday, but still relevant enough for a chuckle:


When I lived in the big city, it was funny at Christmas eating Indian food (often doing so late 9PM).  University area so lots of foreign students dining.  There was always a disproportionate Jewish contingency dining along side me.

I never thought as most Indian food as meeting kosher requirements.   Guess some of it does though.


----------



## Zen (Sep 3, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> When I lived in the big city, it was funny at Christmas eating Indian food (often doing so late 9PM).  University area so lots of foreign students dining.  There was always a disproportionate Jewish contingency dining along side me.
> 
> I never thought as most Indian food as meeting kosher requirements.   Guess some of it does though.


So they eat Indian food as well as Chinese food?

I could guess a lot of Indian food would be kosher, not too sure on the exact terms though.


----------



## drmike (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes they eat both.  One buffet I'd frequent would actually have both Chinese and Indian food.  Talk about dining paradise 

There are enough dairy + meat combos and always though those would run afoul of kosher.


----------

